# protuguese polyphony is awesome



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Remenber these 3 name Duarte Lobo , Manuel Cardoso, magalhaes than there other obscur composer
i have faith in talent of iberic penninsula.

When i hear the two offering naxos has on portuguese polyphony i decided to grab em, since i firmly beleive portugual most had something sweet to offer in early classical, i found out an interrest in there music , this polyphony, just like i did whit spain, italy, france, netherlands ect

So i say give a chance to these portuguese polyphonist magalhaes missa are awesome but some are sadely lost ... you know the story hmm?

anyway have a nice day, so i challenge you all to find me a cd of portuguese polyphony at is finest moments.Your pal deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cardoso is an interesting branching out for you from the Franco-Flemish composers, because he "carried on the traditions of Franco-Flemish polyphony, perhaps with an Italian accent derived from his years in Rome." (Quoting Howard Brown in Music in the Renaissance).


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

excellent observation and information mister Manxfeeder


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I will check those out. I do like Portugal .


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Portuguese-Polyphony-Bo-Holten/dp/B000QQU8E6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480770324&sr=8-1&keywords=Portuguese+polyphony

Here's what one Amazon reviewer said of this CD:

"This is a gorgeous collection of unaccompanied sacred pieces from the masterly Ars Nova, under the inspired direction of Bo Holten. The honeyed tones of the choir infuse this music with such glory, in all its forms, that even a heart of stone might feel the divine reaching out, reflecting the pain, suffering, but also the absolute sense of compassion to all who hear it. Wonderfully warm and comforting (healing?) music, superbly sung. This cd comes with full text for the pieces, production is excellent, and you get access to all these riches for a trifle. What a wonderful bargain! (Penguin Guide ***)"

I will order this today deprofundis on your recommendation and I hope you are getting some healing as well.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------

